# Welcome Whitesoxfan



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace.

btw - I think there's still time to correct your typo. I'm sure you meant to type "Red" - - not "White".


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Whitesoxfan to the group

Don action


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

> I'm sure you meant to type "Red" - - not "White".


Actually... I believe it was supposed to be Cubs!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome Whitesoxfan action

Bill.

What's baseball


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Welcome Whitesoxfan action
> 
> Bill.
> 
> ...


Only the greatest, most endering game ever played. Personally I am a Braves fan. I was a Braves fan when they sucked and I will still be a Braves fan when they suck again... Sometime about 2046.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Whitesoxfan,

Personally I think white socks should only be worn with shorts and tennis shoes, but welcome anyway.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet...

We're glad you're here and please post all the question you'd like. Nothing is too crazy to ask.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Reverie said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Whitesoxfan action
> ...


Only the slowest sport known to man........









Sorry, I grew up playing lacrosse. It is a very long story, but Lacrosse actually saved my life when I was 18. If I was not in such good physical condition, I would have died.

Rev......Mike Bielecki went to my High School. Oh, my mom grew up with John Schuerholz. His dad and my grandfather were very good friends.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Whitesoxfan!* action

Glad you found us!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace.
> 
> btw - I think there's still time to correct your typo. I'm sure you meant to type "Red" - - not "White".
> 
> ...


And to think I liked Wolfie









Welcome W.S.F.

John

Yankee fan


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

What a great surprise to see the "Welcome"! I signed up last night and checked again today to find all the nice posts (regardless of your baseball allegiance....well, except that Cubs fan!)

I probably fall into the category of "time for an upgrade". We're currently in a 2002 Coleman Utah and my wife is tired of all the set up & prep that goes into the weekend with a pop-up.

So, jump to the end, we're going out on Saturday to buy a 28rsds. We saw the Outbacks at the Chicago show a few weekends ago and it was extremely evident how superior the quality was from "the others". Hooked ever since.

I know I'll have a ton of questions in the coming weeks and appreciate the helpful folks on the site. Any words of wisdom before I head to the dealer this weekend would be appreciated.

I know I'll be a frequent visitor/contributor to the site. (Still need to set up my signature, etc)

Thanks again and GO WHITE SOX


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Great first post and a Great TT for sure, what's you TV?

Enjoy your Outback, We'll leave the light on for those last minute questions.

Bill.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

TV = 2002 Suburban LT

Need to upgrade the hitch though and sway control...already have break controls.

As you can imagine, living in the Chicago area, not many options to store when TT is not in use......but like a wise man once told me (my dad), "Get it first, then figure that out"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> What a great surprise to see the "Welcome"! I signed up last night and checked again today to find all the nice posts (regardless of your baseball allegiance....well, except that Cubs fan!)
> 
> I probably fall into the category of "time for an upgrade". We're currently in a 2002 Coleman Utah and my wife is tired of all the set up & prep that goes into the weekend with a pop-up.
> 
> [snapback]88374[/snapback]​


We came up from the exact Coleman. Is it the "CP" model? My wife was having the same issues as your wife. Pop-ups are great...but they turn out to be a lot of work if you camp >5 times a year.



WhiteSoxFan said:


> So, jump to the end, we're going out on Saturday to buy a 28rsds. We saw the Outbacks at the Chicago show a few weekends ago and it was extremely evident how superior the quality was from "the others". Hooked ever since.
> 
> [snapback]88374[/snapback]​


We bought a 28RSS (same as your model except the couch/dinette are switch and the couch slides out) and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. You have picked a great Outback



WhiteSoxFan said:


> I know I'll have a ton of questions in the coming weeks and appreciate the helpful folks on the site. Any words of wisdom before I head to the dealer this weekend would be appreciated.
> 
> [snapback]88374[/snapback]​


Ask all the questions you want, we're here to help and share some laughs.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, came from the CP model and we were not able to camp as much as we would like and the work was too much to enjoy.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad to have you WhiteSoxFan. Would you have any interest in signing my petition to ban all Packers







fans from our website?

Jim


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

YEY! Another Chicago Fan! (me too,,,go Bulls)







(closest looking thing to a bull! lol)

WE are a newbie Outback family too! 31RQS. Everyone here is amazing and gave me a wonderful welcome last month when I first arrived! I even believe the people on this website saved our lives with their advice,,,hitch problems!









You won't be sorry you joined this site! IT's great!

Enjoy your new Outback!

Best Wishes,

Lori, Tom, Sarah, Macy and Herbie (our mini dachshund)


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

OK....I know I'm starting to get into a new thread topic, but now that I'm double and triple checking my purchase decision, I'm starting to get concerned about my TV. I've seen the "calculator", but I'm not sure I have all the info and I'm not very "automotive savy"....Here is what I have:

Would like to purchase the 28rsds

TV = Suburban 1500, 3.73 axle ratio, Tow Package, Locking Rear Differential. What else do I need to know about my TV?

You think this would be easier to figure out.....still confused....









Any thoughts?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> OK....I know I'm starting to get into a new thread topic, but now that I'm double and triple checking my purchase decision, I'm starting to get concerned about my TV. I've seen the "calculator", but I'm not sure I have all the info and I'm not very "automotive savy"....Here is what I have:
> 
> Would like to purchase the 28rsds
> 
> ...


Do start a new thread in the vehicle and towing area, you'll get much more info. As much as we like to read every reply to a thread we miss some









My opinion is too little engine but MANY on here do it with no problems but they don't live in the Mountains of Colorado either.

Bill.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

whitesoxfan

action *welcome

*

darrel

* go oakland A's*


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

WhiteSoxFan,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I know you can't hardly wait for it.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> What a great surprise to see the "Welcome"! I signed up last night and checked again today to find all the nice posts (regardless of your baseball allegiance....well, except that Cubs fan!)
> Thanks again and GO WHITE SOX
> 
> 
> ...


Well said. Maybe we should add Cubs fans to the "banned list" along with Packers fans.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

I like your thinking!


----------

